# Touring down to Barcelona



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We are off to France on Saturday touring down to Barcelona,starting from Dover or may drive direct then tour back to Dover can anyone say how long it may take driving at reasonable speeds a good route also a few stop overs, a lot to ask but any guidance or suggestions, we are away for 2 weeks,  many thanks, JIm.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

826 miles from Calais + whatever distance you have to drive to get to Dover
At an average of 50 mph that's 16 hours non stop
About €100 in fuel
€77 in tolls...If you are going to achieve 50 mph

X 2 8O 

We were looking at doing a similar thing with similar time frames but decided against it. Great if you like driving a lot while on holiday.

Have a good trip


----------



## 93645 (May 1, 2005)

we did said trip in 2 1/2 days had a great trip great place to stay just do it you will love it 
Cheers Lez


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just got back from Salou, just south of Barcelona last saturday.
I have done this trip a few times..
All depends what time you get to Calais and how much driving you want to do.

Last week we left Salou and drove to MILLAU.. Stopped off to view that new bridge. Well worth a visit to the area. On recommendation we then came up as far as Chataroux, then one final stop a few hours south of Calais ( cant remember location.) So a 3 day is a nice leisure drive for me.. But in a rush i take just 1 stopover.. Look at www.mrtonks.com not sure if it's still active. It was a web site i did when i first started but lost the domain name some time ago.. Will have to start something up again..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

tonka said:


> Look at www.mrtonks.com not sure if it's still active. ..


No ignore that... Look slike they have wiped it all off... Pity, i had no backup...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Calais - Orleans - Bourges - Clermont Ferrand - A75 ( free autoroute)over the wonderful Millau viaduct - Perpignan - Barcelona

That route suited us and we found some good stopping places en route.

We stayed at Camping Garrofer which we were not too impressed with though, to be fair, it was over Easter and so busy, noisy and crowded. There is a very good bus service which stops at the gates and goes right through to central Barcelona for next to nothing. The site staff are friendly and efficient and there is a shop, take-away, bar and restaurant on site and a small supermarket, bar and restaurant in the village across the road.There is also a gate out the back of the site which gives access to an easy cycle route to Sitges. Barcelona was wonderful !

G


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We were not sure if it was going to be all driving and no site seeing but if we can do it in two and a half days we are going, many thanks to all those that sent replies.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Spain*



> Calais - Orleans - Bourges - Clermont Ferrand - A75 ( free autoroute)over the wonderful Millau viaduct - Perpignan - Barcelona
> 
> That route suited us and we found some good stopping places en route.
> 
> We stayed at Camping Garrofer which we were not too impressed with though, to be fair, it was over Easter and so busy, noisy and crowded. There is a very good bus service which stops at the gates and goes right through to central Barcelona for next to nothing. The site staff are friendly and efficient and there is a shop, take-away, bar and restaurant on site and a small supermarket, bar and restaurant in the village across the road.There is also a gate out the back of the site which gives access to an easy cycle route to Sitges. Barcelona was wonderful !


Hey Grizzly! When did you go?
Did you follow us? We did exactly same route, stayed at same site and drove into Barcelona and Salou (Port Aventura) in Smart car.
Agree 100% with what you said. We were there in September.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were there this Easter DJP. Did you stay in Bourges - Camping Robinson in the town ? We love the stained glass in the cathedral and there are some lovely old buildings in the town itself. Isn't the viaduct amazing though !
I think I'd give el Garrofer another chance out of season.

G


----------



## 98094 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Goldwing,
I think u were on about this before. I agree with the others take the Orleans-Clarmont Ferrand-Barcelona route all the Massif Central Autoroute is 'free'!!! It will take 3 days but stop at the campsite in Ebruil north of C/Ferrand near the A/route. Very quiet after a long drive but the village is within walking with good places to eat. If u are staying near Barcelona try the Villanova campsite at Vallinova el Gelthru south of Barcelona. Great facilities bus directly to town and train station every half hour. Train to Barcelona direct every hour for about €8 also to Port Aventura morning and evening. 

On way back call up to see Monserrat in the mountains. PS. take autoroute around Barcelona do not take the route by the port like I did and drove into a nightmare!

Have a good one.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

*touring down to Barcelona*

Hi there

We have travelled down to Barcelona several times, 3 days is a comfortable amount of time to take, we stay at Camping Sitges on the edge of the town, it has the cleanest shower block you will ever see, there is a pool, bar, restaurant and shop and a bus outside the gates.

We love this site, and the town, the only downfall being there are no facilities to fill your water tank, would recommend you fill it before going on site, and the site does get busy at weekends with the locals, but they are very friendly.

enjoy your holiday

cavaqueen


----------

